# 10/18 Pte Mouillee hunt (pics)



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

Got out with dad this morning to my own little secret spot at the point. First time I hunted it in prolly 3 years and its still as good as ever. Managed are limit of mallards,1 woody,and a bonus goose,not alot of birds down yet,but like any good realestate agent knows...location,location,location,(and some sweet hen mallard music doesnt hurt either.)


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

hahahahaha secret spot at the point eh?  

How many hens do I see?:lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Ouch!!


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

1-2-3. How many people did you say you took?lol


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

Is that goose cheek really orange or is it just the lighting or something?


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks like a good hunt. 

I see one hen at the most two hens looks like your fine to me.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a fine hunt with Dad.


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

You know how I know you folks dont kill any birds??? Because you cant tell the difference between a hen and a immature drake.

I'm glad I was lazy and havnt cleaned them yet.lol And yes the goose cheek patches were a very strange color. Looked like a glass of iced tea.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Chad Vines said:


> You know how I know you folks dont kill any birds??? Because you cant tell the difference between a hen and a immature drake.


 :lol: 
Well done, I saw that pic earlier and I knew there were going to be some interesting responses.


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

Chad Vines said:


> You know how I know you folks dont kill any birds??? Because you cant tell the difference between a hen and a immature drake.
> 
> I'm glad I was lazy and havnt cleaned them yet.lol And yes the goose cheek patches were a very strange color. Looked like a glass of iced tea.


Boy it sure is a great thing that your such a great hunter that you id'd that bird on the wing before you brought it in. That coulda been close.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Chad Vines said:


> You know how I know you folks dont kill any birds???


 
I bet I kill more by accident than you do on purpose. And been doing it much longer as well.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

You know, you guys calling him out are a joke and why many, many great waterfowlers I know no longer post any info on this site. If you look at the photo in the first pic you can tell that's a drake by the color of the bill. CV ignore the hype, nice hunt!


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

nice hunt. welcome to the sight. You'll see, like anywhere in life, there are all kinds of people. most are pretty good folks.

thanks for sharing your pic and it's cool you got to share the great day with your old man!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

hunting man said:


> I bet I kill more by accident than you do on purpose. And been doing it much longer as well.


You sir are a [behind].

Congrats on the birds. Never mind the "I'm better then u" guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

gotduksikness said:


> Boy it sure is a great thing that your such a great hunter that you id'd that bird on the wing before you brought it in. That coulda been close.


How do you know he didn't shoot the eclipse drake first? And still have his hen to shoot.... 

You guys are a bunch of jerks, and the reason why people avoid putting up pics. I have some from this past weekend that I think I will keep to myself.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice pile of birds there. Thanks for sharing the pic and the story. I've just got a couple here & there so far this season, hope I can stack 'em up like that soon!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Great shoot!

The drake was visible to me right away also. 

Now I know the result of all those shots I heard back in there.

I might have to wander over there this week:yikes:. No secret any more Mr.!!
















(Just Kidding, but you might want to refrain from exactly _where_ you kill a nice bunch of birds)http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=301304


----------



## buckbartman (Jun 29, 2009)

this site is full of a bunch of dramaQueens:gaga:. looks like some nice fat mallards to me. keep up the good work


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I didnt seen anything wrong with it when i looked at it either. The bill color was the give away in the original pic. And IMO, that bird on the wing would not have been that difficult to I.D....First off size and profile, then the sharp contrast on its breast to body compared to a hen. And chances are if it decoyed it circled a couple times which is normally plenty to get an I.D....Or as others have already suggested, coulda been the first bird of the day. In the end, dont matter, all legal birds, nice shoot with Dad. Good job guys.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> And IMO, that bird on the wing would not have been that difficult to I.D...


I agree. That one wouldn't be too tough too pick out while it was coming in.


----------

